

Dissent - Dining-Cryptographers, Shuffled-Send Network - conductor
https://github.com/DeDiS/Dissent

======
conductor
This protocol is developed for anonymous message transmissions in a small
private group of members.

The root problem is named "Dining cryptographers problem" [1] proposed by
David Chaum. Its classical solution works well for only 3 members, so
researchers are working to develop other protocols which will overcome the
shortcomings of the "coins" solution. And the result is the "Accountable
Anonymous Group Messaging" [2] paper released by Henry Corrigan-Gibbs and
Bryan Ford. The Dissent protocol [3] is based on the ideas of that paper.

[1] -
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dining_cryptographers_problem](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dining_cryptographers_problem)

[2] - [http://arxiv.org/abs/1004.3057](http://arxiv.org/abs/1004.3057)

[3] -
[http://dedis.cs.yale.edu/2010/anon/](http://dedis.cs.yale.edu/2010/anon/)

